# the hairy side of the family



## skycon (Apr 19, 2012)

Let me introduce my other pets.

This is Skylar. He is a 2 1/2 year old Siberian Husky. We have had him since he was eight weeks old and he has one of the biggest personalities I have ever seen in a dog. 

















Kira is also a 2 1/2 year old Siberian Husky. We got her when she was a little over four months old. She is incredibly spastic and has the typical husky energy.

















And finally I have Dexter, the ferret. He is a little over a year old now. He loves playing with the dogs and running around the house getting into various amounts of trouble. Favorite pastime would be stealing Kira's food. It is the first place he runs off to when getting out of his cage. Though I have failed getting good pictures of him. Here is a cell phone pic of the little terror sleeping:









I'll show off my horse, Champ, as well although technically he is my father's horse now. Being that my husband is in the military, we had to move and I left my horse behind with my parent's and their mustang. (They are the best of buds) It has only been a few weeks but I miss him a ton. I have had him since he was 6 months old. Champ is a 7 year old American Appendix horse.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice pics, and thanks to your husband for his service.


----------



## Kinz2488 (Apr 12, 2012)

Skylar is soooo pretty! I've always wanted a ferret but I don't think it would get along with my cats.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I want a ferret, but I don't think it would get on with my parents, or my rat.  Gorgeous pictures, though!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

Kinz2488 said:


> Skylar is soooo pretty! I've always wanted a ferret but I don't think it would get along with my cats.


Ferrets get along fine with cats in my experience. I have had two ferrets at different times and each time I had cats as well. 

The ferret just bounces around the cat's nose "dook-dook-dook" and may pretend to nip, or rush at the cat to get them to play. If the cat doesn't want to be bothered he leaves, maybe swatting/hissing first. My cats used to play chase and hide/seek games with the ferrets.


----------

